
Scientists claim they achieved the world’s fastest internet speed - prasanthmj
https://www.standard.co.uk/tech/london-scientists-build-ultra-broadband-a4524801.html
======
prasanthmj
London scientists build 'ultra broadband nearly three million times faster'
than UK home fibre optic internet connections. The team used amplifiers to
enhance the way light carries digital data through fibre-optic broadband to
achieve a record 178 terabits per second

